# jet pro opaque II transfer paper



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

HI folks,

I am currently doing some tees for a customer, basic stuff and very cheap price but when transferring the image using the opaque II(for darks) the edges of the print are peeling slightly.


Is it possible to re-heat the image a few hours later after the initial transfer to try and adhere the loose edges onto the image?

thanks


----------

